# First superdrol cycle



## stronze717 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, im 20 years old and i'm a couple months away from starting my first superdrol cycle. I want to prepare ahead of time and have all the necessary supps i need and proper pct, as well as gain some knowledge from others who have already had experience with this.  I took halotest 25 a few months back and was pretty happy with the results.  I know I must get nolvadex or clomid to cycle it off with and not the garbage they sell at gnc.  However, I am not sure on which sites are safe to order from and which arent.  I obviously know that the key for this to work best is proper diet and training.  This is what my cycle I think my cycle should be and I want to see what others think.

week 1: 10mg
week 2: 20 mg, 1 pill of g.e.t. arimadex
week 3: 20 mg, 1 pill of g.e.t. arimadex
week 4: nolva 30mg, pct assist 6 a day
week 5: nolva 20 mg, pct assist 6 a day
week 6: nolva 10 mg, pct assist 6 a day
week 7: pct assist 6 a day

If anyone can give me some feedback on this I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you.


----------



## braveand (Oct 4, 2010)

Prepare in time is always a good thing for a cycle but..
as you might know, you need to be 21yo for this things.


----------



## stronze717 (Oct 4, 2010)

First of all, dont call me an f***** idiot.  If you want to tell me its not a good idea, you dont need to say it like a condescending jerk***.  If you want to give me actual reasons on why I shouldnt take it I'd be glad to hear them but you dont gotta be a prick.  And by the time I'd do this I would be 21.


----------



## MDR (Oct 4, 2010)

I do think you are a bit young.  It is always best to maximize your natural potential before turning to Anabolics, and SD is a very powerful steroid.  It is best run along with Testosterone, and it not a good choice for someone who is doing a first run.  If you do decide to run SD, I would recommend Clomid for PCT, and I would run ADEX with your entire cycle (all three weeks). SD is known as a drug that will shut you down hard, and can also have very pronounced side-effects.  At least you are keeping the dosage light.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 4, 2010)

When you turn 21, I will be more than happy to help you with your cycle bro, feel free to pm me with questions, concerns you have, but after your 21.

better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## stronze717 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate both your inputs on this.  I know that in order for stuff to work best and maximize results that you should wait once your body is fully developed and your test levels have peaked.  That is why I was planning on waiting a few months after I have turned 21 and not now.  I obviously know that you can still develop after you're 21, but I haven't grown much at all since I was 17.  Nevertheless, I know that your endocrine system may still be developing even in your late teens to early 20's.  However, I felt like I would be ready soon for this especially if I planned ahead and got some advice from those who have used this in the past.  I am still undecided if I am actually going to even go through with it I just want to see what others have to say.


----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Youre an idiot.
> 
> Google "TRT" because thats what you'll be doing by the time youre 30.


 
Transportation Research Thesaurus? But on a serious note, the OP should wait until he's actually reached his peak. Doing that stuff too early can really screw you up.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 5, 2010)

Regardless of what age you are I wouldnt suggest Superdrol for a first run. Only a fucking idiot would take superdrol their first time. Epi, hdrol, protodrol are more on the lines of beginners. 

I wanted to take roids/DS/PH when I was your age but I was smart enough to wait until I was in my 30s before I did. I think only a fucking idiot would do it before 25 at the earliest.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey bro.  Superdrol shut me down to the point that I couldnt get a hardon for almost a month, and that was WITH a proper PCT.

Well, it was Mdrol, but same thing.

Leave it alone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

stronze717 said:


> First of all, dont call me an f***** idiot. If you want to tell me its not a good idea, you dont need to say it like a condescending jerk***. If you want to give me actual reasons on why I shouldnt take it I'd be glad to hear them but you dont gotta be a prick. And by the time I'd do this I would be 21.


 
welcome to IM . . if you cant handle being called a fucking idiot, then best you GTFO!


----------



## touchdown (Oct 6, 2010)

You have the right idea with the set up. I would take something lighter than SD as a first cycle...


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 6, 2010)

I think pink magic would be better suited for you.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 6, 2010)

I think absolutely no AAS is the route you should take. Your not even close to being old enough. How about you post in the Training forum your current workout routine & diet, at which point we can help you build from there (natty). Young natural test + AAS is a bad combo and there aint no two ways about it!!!

Flathead


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 6, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> I think pink magic would be better suited for you.


----------



## unclem (Oct 6, 2010)

flat wheres your massive arm on your avatar brother!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to agree that superdrol is not the best to start with, better to get your toes wet than jump in head first to the most potent product available.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya when u do cycle go with something a little milder.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 7, 2010)

unclem said:


> flat wheres your massive arm on your avatar brother!


 

I think my avatar's there?


----------



## braveand (Oct 13, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Regardless of what age you are I wouldnt suggest Superdrol for a first run...


100% agree...

Why don'tyou plan a non-methyl like bold200?
Good dry gain, pct is a breeze and you "safetely" gain experience...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 13, 2010)

braveand said:


> 100% agree...
> 
> Why don'tyou plan a non-methyl like bold200?
> Good dry gain, pct is a breeze and you "safetely" gain experience...



Bold is overpriced and now banned. At $30 a bottle you gotta buy over 4 to get any decent results. I can get test cyp or boldenone  for that price and it will last for 12 weeks whereas the Bold will last 8 most since you have to dose at 800-1200mg to get enough to convert. 

Protodrol or a halodrol clone would be better for a virgin.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 14, 2010)

^---agree. plus, at those dosage, you're going to get similar gains/sides as steroids. and will need just as an agressive pct. esp after 8 weeks of bold.

hd at 50-75mg for 4-6 weeks is a better option (when your older)


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 14, 2010)

if this op is still reading this, then start with something like Hdrol or EPI, or havoc.

and pre load cycle assit supps like liv52, and blood pressure tabs and also cholesterol support.

dont start with SD bro.


----------

